# Army Painting Challenge 2015-2016. Month Seven, January.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Happy New Year, Heretics! Welcome to the Army Painting Challenges thread for January, month seven of the challenge and the first month in the APC's new home in the Project Logs section.

As stated in the December thread, I've decided to move us over here because the APC isn't really a "competition" as such. 


Anyway. AVANTI!!!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

First out this year...

...Zzap guns with crew and ammo markers.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm going BIG for the first painting 2016.
Finally going to painting my Stompa! Built it over Christmas, and I'm genuinely excited to put paint to plastic for this.
Hopefully I'll also get to do my Nordicus challenge too, one Gorkanaut on standby.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

one Imperial guard veteran squad.








and the Command squad to accompany my company commander.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I will be painting 3 Rhinos this month; 1 for the mandatory and 2 for the Nordicus Challenge.

Then we will see if I get some spare time. If I do, I will most likely re-do my Sicaran as well :good:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Boom. done!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Forgot to post what i'm painting this month. The Stormcast are returning as I tackle the Lord-Relictor, the first of the three HQs in my Stormcast Host.


LotN


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Finished me Stompa, now for the Gorkanaut. Got an apocalypse game next weekend, and I need him finished by then too!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

I submit to you;
Recovered and rebuilt in the Grand Forges Temples of Sidera Maris, the Omnissiah permits the rebirth of on of its favorite sons; a Thanatar Siege-Automata, Izyx-Ramerius-41.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Roganzar said:


> I submit to you;


Lovely job on that model man - You certainly make give it justice :good:


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I agree, nicely weathered and chipped. :good:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

So I got both my mandatory and my Nordicus challenge done in one batch - Here's 3 Word Bearer Rhinos.










Aaand a family shot:









I will take better pictures when able. Until then, I will continue on with my Sicaran and get that done this week as well.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Man, the OSL on those rhinos is beautiful. Very subtle, not too much as can sometimes happen. The flame motifs are very nicely done. For a standard transport, you should be chuffed with those. :good:

Gorkanaut complete! That's my primary and Nordicus challenge done this month.
Going for some infantry next month, probably my burnas tbh.










Im going to revisit this for finishing touches when I get a chance, it needs some highlighting, and the lights all need work. But for now, he's good to go for the tabletop.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Stepping up for the Nordicus Challenge this month.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Roganzar said:


> Stepping up for the Nordicus Challenge this month.


*Fistbump*

I'll raise the bar this month as well - Here's my 4 entry this month: A re-painted Sicaran Battle Tank.










Overall a productive month. I'm satisfied.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

RL card number one for me this month. New job and no motivation to paint plus nothing quite ready to paint either didn't help


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I have no time to finish my entry. All there is left to do is the bases but since I don't have been able to resupply my Rinox Hide I have no way of finishing it. Guns and crew is finished beside the above. I leave it to @Tawa to decide if the level of completion is enough or if I need to pull my firs RL-card this month.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Yet another RL card from me too :cray:

Having moved house in November my total output has been zero. However I have bought some nice paint pot stands and have started putting together my painting desk ready. Maybe I might get some time in February to do something.....


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nordicus, thou art a machine.

My entry this month is finished at last, the Lord-Relictor. The Celestial Vindicators scheme continues much the same here, but with some unique additions for the Relictor. The purple symbol and candles are to honour Nagash and act as an emblem of the Death Magic that the Relictor wields. The silver text and blade on his standard were painted with a 1:3 mix of Guilliman Blue and Lahmian Medium to achieve a bluish shine but not actual blue metal. I went for black on the skull and bones to contrast with the white shoulder pads and light(ish) blue armor, which I think has paid off with a rather imposing figure.

Very pleased with how this figure has turned out, and now 1/3rd of my Stormcast HQ is finished. The Lord-Celestant and Castellant will come in the future, though in what order I am unsure.


LotN


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Moriouce said:


> All there is left to do is the bases but since I don't have been able to resupply my Rinox Hide I have no way of finishing it. Guns and crew is finished beside the above. I leave it to Tawa to decide if the level of completion is enough or if I need to pull my firs RL-card this month.


Meh, I'll let you slide seeing as it's just the bases mate  Besides, I think @Nordicus has done enough work for everybody! :laugh:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Meh, I'll let you slide seeing as it's just the bases mate  Besides, I think @Nordicus has done enough work for everybody! :laugh:



Thanks man! I guess I owe @Nordicus one aswell. 👍


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Anytime guys!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

But wait there is more!


----------



## Mmbob (Aug 23, 2013)

As always. Last day entry 

And shitty camera as always


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry, but the base I ordered for this model still hasn't arrived yet. I hope that isn't a problem:










Another Scorpion done.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

That's awesome and terrifying Tall One.
:good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Thread Closed.


----------

